# 07 420 rancher NO NEUTRAL LIGHT???



## clintbutler (Oct 23, 2009)

My 07 420 standard shift rancher will physically shift into neutral but the neutral light will not come on. Therefore my bike wont start in neutral. I have to put it into gear, use the handbrake, and then start it. Is there a neutral switch? Gotta fix this... thanks


----------

